# From: Seafoam Sales PDF Gummed Carb.



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Engine type: all carburetor Gasoline engine makes, 2- and 4-stroke
Product(s) for application: Sea Foam Motor Treatment
Part number(s): SF16
Quantity: 1 can
HOW TO CLEAN A
GUMMED-UP GASOLINE
CARBURETOR
1. Check condition of spark plug(s).
2. Drain or siphon the old fuel from the tank.
3. Drain each carburetor bowl. (see IMPORTANT if not easily accessible)
4. After removing gasoline from the tank and carburetor, add a mixture of Sea Foam followed
by 8 ounces of fresh gasoline (1 to 2 ratio).
5. With the cleaning mixture in the fuel tank, crank/prime/rope-pull the engine to draw the
cleaning mix into the carburetor(s).
6. Allow engine to sit and soak – Overnight to 24 hours if possible, 48 to 72 hours when
necessary.
7. Once the engine starts and runs, Sea Foam in the tank will continue to dissolve residues as
fuel is drawn through the carburetor.
8. Add more fresh fuel when ready to operate engine under load (working engine).

IMPORTANT: If unable to drain carburetor or old fuel remains in tank, remove spark plugs and
add a high concentration of Sea Foam and fresh fuel to the tank. Follow steps 5 and 6 with spark
plugs removed.


When added to gasoline carburetor fuel systems, Sea Foam Motor Treatment works to help:
dissolve gum and varnish in fuel tanks and carburetor passageways
clear out needle valves, bowls, jets, nozzles
clean hydrocarbon residues and deposits from intake and chamber areas
clean and lubricate intake areas, throttle valves, upper cylinders

Maintenance Tips:
• Add 1 ounce of Sea Foam per gallon to every tank of carburetor engine fuel
• Use Sea Foam Spray to clean and lubricate carburetor intakes – Excellent for long-term storage
• Sea Foam in your tank at all times is always cleaning and lubricating the entire fuel system


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I hope it works! 

I have a small 4-stroke Honda generator, which had a somewhat-gummed-up carb when I bought it. It needed half-choke to run smoothly. I added Seafoam to the gas and ran that for a while, without an improvement. I eventually (before this document existed) tried emptying the tank and the carb bowl, and pouring in straight Seafoam. I let that sit for a day or two, as I recall. Drained it out, and refilled with gas, it still needed half-choke to run smoothly. 

I eventually ran the carb through my ultrasonic cleaner, and now it runs great. 

So I tried something pretty similar to what this is suggesting, but it was not successful, unfortunately. Maybe this actual procedure works better. It would be great if it worked, it's easier than disassembling the carb for cleaning.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it would be interesting to hear from members that used Seafoam with good results.

just like Red, I have not had good results with it. With Honda carbs I can do an inframe carb clean out ( without taking off and dismantling ) and have almost a 95% success rate doing that. In really stubborn cases when a carb has been sitting for years , usually have to take completely off and take apart.

I can do an inframe carb cleaning in about 20 minutes. faster than waiting for Seafoam to work and it usually doesn't anyway.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

I have had better luck with Mechanic in a Bottle than Seafoam on poorly running lawnmower engines. They use almost the same instructions.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Used Seafiam and found it very expensive with no results. Pull carb and clean it. Fast and cheap.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm... Before having non-E gas available I *always* used a blend of Seafoam and Startron in all my OPE. Never drained the tanks or ran carbs dry. Just put the machines away until the next season and * never* had a problem. I am positive I would never have gotten away with that just leavi g untreated Ethanol blend sitting in the tanks and carbs. Something worked.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

i use it in all my stored gas and small power stuff. i have not removed a carb in 15 years. i store everything with the same gas seafoam mix all year long... i might use 3 cans every year...just for reference


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Personally, I'm not trying to comment on how effective it may be at avoiding problems in the first place. That wasn't the focus of the first post.

I was offering hands-on experience with trying to use it sort of as described above, to fix an already-existing problem. In my experience, it has not helped for the several engines where I've tried running it mixed with the gas. And even using it straight didn't help.

Maybe my experiences are the exception, I don't know.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

RedOctobyr said:


> Personally, I'm not trying to comment on how effective it may be at avoiding problems in the first place. That wasn't the focus of the first post.
> 
> I was offering hands-on experience with trying to use it sort of as described above, to fix an already-existing problem. In my experience, it has not helped for the several engines where I've tried running it mixed with the gas. And even using it straight didn't help.
> 
> Maybe my experiences are the exception, I don't know.


You're correct, Red. It seemed to be a good preventative for my machine problems but may not actually be a "repair" after the damage has been done.


----------



## Stresst (Nov 15, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> Hmm... Before having non-E gas available I *always* used a blend of Seafoam and Startron in all my OPE. Never drained the tanks or ran carbs dry. Just put the machines away until the next season and * never* had a problem. I am positive I would never have gotten away with that just leavi g untreated Ethanol blend sitting in the tanks and carbs. Something worked.


I do exactly the same, Seafoam & Startron!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> You're correct, Red. It seemed to be a good preventative for my machine problems but may not actually be a "repair" after the damage has been done.


before i found ethanol free gas nearby I used premium gas treated with Stabil and NEVER had any problems. would turn off gas at end of season and run until it stalled and put machines away.

now, correct me if I am wrong, using too much Seafoam , which people have a tendency to do can cause damage to rubber seals internally. I have used Seafoam but have not noticed any difference. Just like previous poster stated , it is not a repair , I believe , but perhaps good for ongoing maintenance if used correctly.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I've seen videos of people clearing catalytic converter CEL and sooty valve issues by pouring a full can of straight Seafoam into an intake hose on car engines before. Smokes up a storm, magically the CEL goes off.

All I use it for is treating gas and I believe it does a good job at that function. I would be suspect of doing this above and expecting it to actually work though.

For my cars I use a bottle of Techron twice a year to clean injectors and I've never had issues with them. Otherwise for small engines I treat my gas with Seafoam and if a carb malfunctions, I give them a good cleaning and at least a needle/seat kit. Seems to work every time.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

orangputeh said:


> it would be interesting to hear from members that used Seafoam with good results.


Thats me!
I added this to my Ariens webpage 10 years ago:
https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page11.html#question4



> February 2009
> Carb leaking gas!
> 
> First repair needed!
> ...


 Ever since then, I have been using Seafoam in the gas for my snowblowers and mowers.

I have been asked before: "maybe it would have cleared up without the seafoam?, and the seafoam didnt really do anything afterall, and it was just a coincidence?"

well.._maaaaaaybe_. but it seems very unlikely to me.
The leak/stick wasnt going away on its own, and it *did* go away after a few days of seafoam being in the system..so which is more likely?

Pure coincidence and the seamfoam didnt actually do anything, and the sticky float "fixed itself"
or.
The seafoam actually did clear up the sticky carb.

IMO, Option 2 is far more likely..
So, im sold! and for the past 10 years of using seafoam, I haven't had that issue return.

Scot


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Personally I use Marvel Mystery Oil as a fuel additive in all my small engines. It may help or not, but since I bought a 6 pack of MMO bottles a few years ago, might as well use them.

I put some in every fuel container prior to filling it up. It takes 2 ounces per 5 gallons, so my stash doesn't deplete fast. I still have enough of that stuff to last a few more years.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

So, for the above procedure it's four ounces of Seafoam added to eight ounces of fresh gas. Is that correct?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Dannoman said:


> So, for the above procedure it's four ounces of Seafoam added to eight ounces of fresh gas. Is that correct?



Are you referring to my post? or something else?
If mine, I'll check the bottle when I get home..


Scot


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Engine type: all carburetor Gasoline engine makes, 2- and 4-stroke
> Product(s) for application: Sea Foam Motor Treatment
> Part number(s): SF16
> Quantity: 1 can
> ...



This is the procedure I am talking about...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Dannoman said:


> So, for the above procedure it's four ounces of Seafoam added to eight ounces of fresh gas. Is that correct?


That's how I read it. I think they could have worded it more clearly.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Thats me!
> I added this to my Ariens webpage 10 years ago:
> https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page11.html#question4
> 
> ...



Thanks Scot for your input. I am curious if you have run into problems that seafoam can cause if you use too much. I can understand that it probably works better over time but I am hesitant on recommending because people tend to overdose on things because they want INSTANT results. can it cause damage to rubber rings and plastic parts as I have read?

thanks.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

orangputeh said:


> Thanks Scot for your input. I am curious if you have run into problems that seafoam can cause if you use too much. I can understand that it probably works better over time but I am hesitant on recommending because people tend to overdose on things because they want INSTANT results. can it cause damage to rubber rings and plastic parts as I have read?
> 
> thanks.


I cant say, since ive never used too much..I have only ever used the recommended amount, which for the record is: 1 ounce per gallon. Although the bottle does also say:

https://seafoamsales.com/knowledge-base/how-to-use-sea-foam-in-fuel/

I actually cant remember if I used the 2 ounces per gallon when trying to clean the carb, 10 years ago. I might have, and probably did that first time, since that is what they say for cleaning.. But I do know that since then I have only used 1 ounce per gallon. Never had any problems. 

Scot


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

A few years ago I picked up a Honda HS35 at a garage sale for $20.00. It started on the first pull so I bought it.
When I got it home I found out that it would not run with the chock off, but only on partial choke. I did not want to put much time or money into it because I was planning just to flip it. I had to run 3 or 4 tanks of fuel with Seafoam at about two or three oz per gallon before I could get it to run without dying when it was completely off choke.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I think it was back in 2010 when I was almost done with a clearing job, I had one more row to clear and the engine started to bog down and act funny on me. This never happened before. I didn't know what to do. I member from another site told me to put some Seafoam in to the tank and run it. I did. I think there was another month to the winter season yet and I might have used the machine a couple more times. I do not remember. The fuel was drained when I put the machine away for the summer months. When October came, I checked the bowl. It had a bit of old gummed up fuel in the bowl. I guess the Seafoam cleaned out the system and it drained back in to the bowl. At the beginning of that next season, the machine ran better but not like it used to. I ended up having to change the "O" ring inside the jet. It was original, dry, cracked and as flat as a pancake. When replaced it, the Tecumseh ran well.

But I fully believe the Seafoam cleaned out the system after what I saw inside the bowl. 

I use it regularly now with 93 octane fuel to help keep the engine as clean as possible and for a fuel preservative.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

No chemical cleaner can take the place of actually cleaning the carb by hand.

You have to pull the jets and run a copper wire through them to get them really clean, chemicals will break things loose and usually clog a passage.

After cleaning a chemical cleaner will help keep it clean but to get them really clean you have to that by hand


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

russ01915 said:


> No chemical cleaner can take the place of actually cleaning the carb by hand.
> 
> You have to pull the jets and run a copper wire through them to get them really clean, chemicals will break things loose and usually clog a passage.
> 
> After cleaning a chemical cleaner will help keep it clean but to get them really clean you have to that by hand


That's an opinion, but not necessarily a fact.
Based on several reports in this thread from several users, its seems the Seafoam has cleaned the carb and fixed issues without a manual disassembly and cleaning.

In my own experience, the Seafoam fixed a sticky float and stopped the carb leaking gas..without a manual disassembly and cleaning of the carb.
I agree its possible a deposit could be loosened, not fully dissolved, and then cause a clog..that could certainty happen, depending on the severity of the deposits..

But I would also postulate, in my opinion, based on what I have personally experienced, that its also possible that Seafoam is capable of fully dissolving deposits to the point that they fully liquefy and dissolve into the gas, then get burned up with the gas, resulting in a full resolution of the issue without a manual disassembly and cleaning..thats what happened for me.
I did not need to follow your steps of disassembly and cleaning for the issue to be resolved.

Scot


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Just to make things clear: I posted this Gummed up carb post because I saw a post where Leonz was talking about Seafoam to help a newbie clean his carb so I went and typed "SEAFOAM clean carbs" and a PDF came up from seafoam about gummed up carbs. Which I then copied and pasted and shared. I should have made my heading more clear when I started the thread. My heading could have been misconstrued like I was from SEAFOAM. NOPE:I thought it was neat a PDF popped up.



I have ZERO to do with SEAFOAM I do not care about seafoam....I thought the procedure was helpful. If I post anything about a product it is to help not so you will purchase a thing or promote ANY product...more of a...have you tried this??? or What do you guys think? Like a lot of you guys do which I enjoy as well. 



I use startron I do not even have seafoam...


Thanks for letting me rant! 

SS22


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> That's an opinion, but not necessarily a fact.
> Based on several reports in this thread from several users, its seems the Seafoam has cleaned the carb and fixed issues without a manual disassembly and cleaning.
> 
> But I would also postulate,* in my opinion*, based on what I have personally experienced, that its also possible that Seafoam is capable of fully dissolving deposits to the point that they fully liquefy and dissolve into the gas, then get burned up with the gas, resulting in a full resolution of the issue without a manual disassembly and cleaning..thats what happened for me.
> ...


Scott, it appears that your own answer is an opinion and not fact.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Scott just this week , a customer brought a surging Honda HS720asa . It was a little over 2 years old. I said what the **** , let's drain the gas in the tank. Put in some fresh gas with Seafoam and run it for 10 minutes. I then let it sit overnight. Started up and ran it 15-20 minutes. It kept surging, Added some more Seafoam and let it sit again over night. Started it up the next day ran it for 15 minutes still the same.

I had enough and pulled the carb which was hard to access on the machine. Manually cleaned the carb with carb cleaner and compressed air, including the main jet and main nozzle. The main nozzle had some clogging. Reassembled and viola, purred like a kitten.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

That doesn't mean that the product cannot work, just that it did not work *once* for *you* . . . I would think that a solvent should work on fuel residue and deposits, but not on other crap such as dirt and deteriorated fuel line etc. Heck, for that matter, just running with fresh fuel should help as well (and I *have* had that experience . . .)

One success proves it possible, no matter how many fails. Note 'possible', not necessarily 'probable' . . .

Myself, I've never used the stuff . . .


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

tadawson said:


> That doesn't mean that the product cannot work, just that it did not work *once* for *you* . . . I would think that a solvent should work on fuel residue and deposits, but not on other crap such as dirt and deteriorated fuel line etc. Heck, for that matter, just running with fresh fuel should help as well (and I *have* had that experience . . .)
> 
> One success proves it possible, no matter how many fails. Note 'possible', not necessarily 'probable' . . .
> 
> Myself, I've never used the stuff . . .


If it works 1 out of a hundred. Would you call it successful? How about 10 20 30 times out of a hundred. At what point is successful?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

In that case, yes 100% successful. The trick is in knowing what is an appropriate case . . .  

Utterly dorfed, then probably not, but when performance degradation is first noted, I would think the success rate would be rather good.

And for those that regard carbs as some kind of bizrre black magic (as opposed to the bonehead simple devices they are) it's a far better place to start than poorly maade cheezy offshore replacement parts . . . .


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

russ01915 said:


> Scott, it appears that your own answer is an opinion and not fact.


Yes, it is..and I make sure to clearly state its an opinion, not a fact, all the time, very clearly. 
Unlike some others. 

Scot


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

So... what am I suppsoed to say? If 99 guys can tell me it does not work, but it worked for me...? I add it to my car fuel now just about every season and I also add it to my oil 250 miles before an oil change. 

I started using the Statron back in 2011 when I repowered my Ariens. I stopped using it last year and I think that was because I ran out of it. Plus I sort of feel that there is more bang for your buck with using the seafoam.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, we can use this thread as an unscientific poll.
We have three forum members who say it did nothing for them:
Redoctobyr
Orangputeh
Russ1915.

And we have six forum members who say it was helpful for them:
Micah68kj
Fixer5000
Stresst
Sscotsman
Goldwood
Kielbasa

So that's a 66.6% success and 33.3% failure rate, so far.
2 out of 3 success, 1 out of 3 fail.

Scot


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

I have never put a mixture in a carb as you suggested but I have tried different miracle liquids in my ultrasonic cleaner. Berrymans seems to clean the best.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

put me on the list Scott, I use seafoam, started using it in my Goldwing and it did make a difference so I started using it in all my OPE and motorcycles


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Yes, it is..and I make sure to clearly state its an opinion, not a fact, all the time, very clearly.
> Unlike some others.
> 
> Scot


how dare you not be the complete authority on the matter.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Well, we can use this thread as an unscientific poll.
> We have three forum members who say it did nothing for them:
> Redoctobyr
> Orangputeh
> ...


I'll have to give it another try but since i found some E FREE gas I really don't need it. I clean out all my carbs . The last 3 years manually and then purchased an ultrasonic cleaner from Harbor. Use a 50-50 solution of that Purple Power and water and It's unbelievable how clean the carbs are coming out.

I'm hooked now. 

Did have 2 cars where the CEL went on for a misfiring injectors and both times using GUMOUT with a tank of gas cleaned it up. Since retiring do mostly around town driving. have to go on freeway and let it rip once in awhile.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> it would be interesting to hear from members that used Seafoam with good results.
> 
> just like Red, I have not had good results with it. With Honda carbs I can do an inframe carb clean out ( without taking off and dismantling ) and have almost a 95% success rate doing that. In really stubborn cases when a carb has been sitting for years , usually have to take completely off and take apart.
> 
> I can do an inframe carb cleaning in about 20 minutes. faster than waiting for Seafoam to work and it usually doesn't anyway.


For those carbs that need to be manually cleaned, maybe Seafoam is a good to add as a preventative measure. I use it and have had no carb issues for years!


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> Well, we can use this thread as an unscientific poll.
> We have three forum members who say it did nothing for them:
> Redoctobyr
> Orangputeh
> ...



I can say honestly that I have had zero success with it, yet another fellow I worked with claimed it was the Holy Grail of carburetor repair. I can't remember which guy it was who put a video on YouTube, dismantling a mower engine to show the carbon buildup, then reassembling and running strong Seafoam through it, then taking it apart again to show the difference. There was little to no difference in the carbon deposits in the engine. It might work for a gummed up carb, but after watching the video, I simply stopped using it.:nerd:


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

GOLDWOOD said:


> A few years ago I picked up a Honda HS35 at a garage sale for $20.00. It started on the first pull so I bought it.
> When I got it home I found out that it would not run with the chock off, but only on partial choke. I did not want to put much time or money into it because I was planning just to flip it. I had to run 3 or 4 tanks of fuel with Seafoam at about two or three oz per gallon before I could get it to run without dying when it was completely off choke.


Dam. If I had to run 3 or 4 tanks the machine would be running for about 40 or 50 hours I suspect. Toro 826


----------

